

Ask YC: finding hackers to help with charity work - ulfstein

I've been running http://cleftworld.com/main for a year now but the site looks unimpressive. I have rebuilt it (in Drupal) and have redesigned from the ground up but am unable to do the themeing work myself (no experience in this area whatsoever). Does anyone on this site have any suggestions as to where I might find a hacker that would be prepared to do such work on a pro bono basis.
======
npk
Post on cragislist? Your project seems like a nice way for a young, up and
coming, designer/hacker, to get his or her hands dirty.

Good luck.

~~~
ulfstein
Good idea, however, after looking into posting on Craigslist... "all job ads
must offer monetary compensation -- no unpaid internships, barters, deferred
pay, etc."

------
simianstyle
Crack open a CSS book, and start imitating some designs out there. Either that
or just tweak the hell out of an open source CSS design.

~~~
ulfstein
That's how I ended up with the current site - unfortunately I've got very
little aptitude in that direction.

